# More cuts and hikes coming means its impossible to stick to household budget



## Ryandd (6 Oct 2011)

after being made redundant both of us are out of work, we are finding it so hard to meet all the bills and mortgage payments we are continuing to watch what is spent down to the penny.   We have 3 young children and I'm dreading the up and coming budget because we are barley managing and worried about christmas.  Both of us are despratley looking for work with no success, hoping something will turn up soon.  For us it will be heating cost worries and cuts, and hiding the reality from the children, any advise would be welcomed.


----------



## elcato (6 Oct 2011)

First rule of thumb is not to worry about something that has not happened yet. In order to get some advice why not give us details using the template I have copied below which is available in the FAQ of this forum. Also read the top 10 suggestions post at the top and see if any applies to you.


*But - this forum is widely read. If you provide very specific information, your friends might identify you. *


Age: 
   Spouse’s/Partner's age: 

   Annual gross income from employment or profession: 
   Annual gross income of spouse:

Monthly take-home pay 

   Type of employment: e.g. Civil Servant,  self-employed 

In general are you:
(a) spending more than you earn, or
(b) saving?

   Rough estimate of value of home
   Amount outstanding on your mortgage: 
*What interest rate    are you paying? *

   Other borrowings – car loans/personal loans etc

   Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? 
   If not, what is the balance on your credit card? 

   Savings and investments:

   Do you have a pension scheme? 

   Do you own any investment or other property? 

   Ages of children: 

   Life insurance: 


*What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you? *


----------



## BoscoTalking (6 Oct 2011)

oh I'm sorry to read your thread. please post on and get some good advice from many who read here. 

On the hiding it from the kids - one tip i have is to fill your day with the kids - they will remember time spent, scour the place for free stuff and days out, the park picnic, library, walk on the prom whatever that costs nothing. 
Also contact the Vincent de Paul if you feel Christmas may be cancelled or heating bill may not be paid. But just because you are broke does not mean you should endanger the health of yourselves. I know you probably never went into one as many of the nation but second hand shops have great bargains - as well as free cycle for second hand kids clothes - people don't have enough storage in our small houses and have to get rid more often. a family member recently was doing work on a house only to be told to dump perfectly good but outgrown toys and bikes that were stored in the garage - so it does happen and if you post what you would like on FreeCycle there may be someone dying to free up space. 
finally on the MABS website you will get more info on practical stuff like economical meals that stretch your groceries bill and buy meats that will last more than one day - bacon that can be chopped into carbonara on day 2 for example. Get unbranded nappies - i have used aldi, Boots and Tesco and they are grand.
thats all i can think of right now. Please try not worry too much about what you can't change because it will get you down mentally. do what you can to get back to a job and in the meantime enjoy the time with your family.


----------



## Ryandd (6 Oct 2011)

Thankyou for your advice, I understand what you mean when you talk about family time and how it can have a positive impact, sometimes worrying and getting stressed over money matters overtakes from happier times and its hard to remain positive, but I do take on board your advice so thankyou.


----------



## so-crates (6 Oct 2011)

While you don't want to burden your children with your worries about your situation, is it wise to hide it from them? Even small children pick up on their parents worrying and it can make them uneasy if they don't understand what is happening or worse don't know what they can do. Include them in budgeting and planning to the extent they can understand, it gives them a valuable life lesson in managing their own affairs in the future and re-assures them that you are in control of the situation. Don't lie to them if they ask, if they ask - they've noticed and telling them nothing or worse will worry them not reassure them.


----------

